# Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat



## Psychoschnecke (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier und hoffe, ein paar Antworten zu finden. Ich möchte mir einen Miniteich anlegen, er ist aus frostfester Keramik und ist rund. Der Boden hat ein Innenmaß von 31cm, die Höhe beträgt ca. 35 cm. Ist also wirklich ein Miniteich. Ich hab einen __ Zwergrohrkolben, eine gelbe Wasserschwertlilie, ein Sumpfvergissmeinnicht und ein __ Hechtkraut gekauft. Geplant ist noch eine Miniseerose. Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
Kann ich die Pflanzen in den Plastiktöpfen aus dem Gartencenter lassen? Oder muß ich die Pflanzen in Pflanzkörbe umsetzen? Die sind allerdings größer (13cm Durchmesser, 10cm hoch) als die Originaltöpfe aus dem Gartencenter (9x9cm). In beiden Fällen: Soll ich die Erde entfernen und die Töpfe/Körbe stattdessen mit Sand füllen? Oder können die in ihrer Erde bleiben?
Ich habe mich aufgrund der kleinen Grundfläche dagegen entschieden, auf dem Boden irgendein Substrat aufzuschütten (vor allem brauche ich unterschiedliche Höhen für die Pflanzen, da könnte ich eh nur das Hechtkraut direkt auf die Erde setzen). Richtig?
Was genau mache ich mit der Seerose? Braucht die einen Pflanzkorb? Was muß da rein? Oder muß die auf dem Boden wurzeln? 
Tausend Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Dachfrosch (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*

Hallo!
Ich hab in meine Zwergteiche unten Sand reingefüllt und dann ein paar Steine, um die Pflanzen zu beschweren.


----------



## Minigarten (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*

Hallo Psychoschnecke!

ich bin hier auch noch ziemlich neu. Habe kürzlich einen Zinkwanne fertig bepflanzt. Bei mir stehen die Pflanzen in eimem Pflanzkorb, Ich habe die Pflanzen aus den Verkaufsbehältern entfernt. Den Pflanzkorb mit Jute ausgekleidet  (kann man lt. Christine - Blumenelse auch mit Zeitungspapier) und den Korb mit Sand und Kies angefüllt, darin die Pflanzen gesetzt. Ich habe erst die Erde dran gelassen, aber im Forum wird von den meisten empfohlen, die Erde zu entfernen. Ich habe ein wenig umgebaut und einen Teil der Erde entfernt.  Ich habe meinen Pflanzkorb mit Pflastersteinen angehoben, damit die Sumpfpflanzen die richtige Wassertiefe erhalten.  Der Teich ist jetzt genau 13 Tage alt und bis jetzt schaut es gut aus. Schau mal unter dem Forum Miniteiche unter dem Thema "Badewannenteich" nach, das war mein Einstiegsthema und mitlerweile habe ich schon 3 Bilder drin. Im Miniteichforum findest Du auch ganz am Anfang  einen sehr guten Artikel bezüglich Substrate für Miniteiche - auch sehr hilfreich.


Viel Spaß noch

Liebe Grüße
Karin aus Vorarlberg/A


----------



## Psychoschnecke (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*

Hallo!
Ich hab ganz vergessen, mich vorzustellen, ich heiße Nadine! 
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten, das ist unheimlich hilfreich. Ich war gerade mal im Baumarkt, um diesen berühmten Verlegesand zu finden, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Das Problem mit den Höhen habe ich mittlerweile mittels umgekehrter Blumentöpfe gelöst, und ich habe sogar kleinere Pflanzkörbe gefunden.
Entgegen der Empfehlungen hab ich mich für Jute entschieden, wird ja immerhin von einer teuren Gartenfachmarke genau dafür angeboten, also wird das schon klappen. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch dieser Sand.*sfz
Ich werde wohl noch einen weiteren Baumarkt aufsuchen müssen...


----------



## Eugen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*

hallo Schnecke, ääh Nadine 

für die Minis tuts auch ganz normaler Sand als Substrat.
Für die Pflanzen Erde (ungedüngt) mit Sand gemischt.

Manche machen da eine Wissenschaft draus


----------



## Psychoschnecke (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*

 Ok.... Wenn das so ist, dann sollte ich meinen Perfektionismus wohl mal ablegen und normalen Sand nehmen. Ist halt schwierig, wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat. Aber genau aus diesem Grund hab ich mich ja hier angemeldet. Danke!


----------



## Dachfrosch (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*



Psychoschnecke schrieb:


> HJetzt fehlt mir nur noch dieser Sand.*sfz
> Ich werde wohl noch einen weiteren Baumarkt aufsuchen müssen...



Ich hab in meiner Nachbarschaft einen Kübel voll Sandkistensand geschnorrt, weil ich mir die 25 kg Säcke aus dem Baumarkt viel zu viel waren, vielleicht findest du da auch jemanden?


----------



## Minigarten (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*

Hallo Nadine!

Also mein Sand ist auch ein ganz "normaler", aus dem  Kieswerk - der wird aus dem Bodensee gebaggert - und wir konnten den quasi Eimerchenweise mitnehmen - gratis, und ein kleines Kübelchen mit Kies dazu. Vielleicht gibts ein Kieswerk in Deiner Nähe.

Danke an Eugen, 
dass Du das ein wenig gelassen siehst - ich bin auch schon fast am Substrat verzweifelt - ich versuche auch, die Sache jetzt etwas entspannter anzugehen

LG Karin


----------



## Eugen (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*

Hallo Karin + Nadine

Bei den Minis habe ich doch ganz andere Voraussetzungen.
Ich hab in einem relativ kleinen Wasservolumen relativ viele Pflanzen,die auch noch möglichst schnell wachsen sollen,damit so ein Kübel auch was hergibt.
 Ganz anders ist es in einem "normalen" Teich. (und selbst da gehen die Meinungen zum Substrat auseinander  )

Hast du in einem Mini mal Algen,sind die doch recht schnell rauszufischen.
Auch ein Wasserwechsel stellt dich hier nicht vor ein größeres Problem.
Da kann/darf man ruhig etwas experimentieren.

Ich habe heuer sogar mal Blumendünger in einen Mini getan. :crazy
Prompt habe ich da "grünes" Wasser drin. Was solls,in 2-3 Wochen sehe ich vor Pflanzen eh kaum noch Wasser und es ist eine herrliche Aufzuchtstation für __ Wasserlinsen und Azolla.
Auch der Froschbiß entwickelt sich prächtig in dieser "Brühe"

Irgendwann wird umgetopft und es kommen neue Pflänzchen rein.
Am WE wird eine Mörtelwanne mit Pflanzen fürs TT gemacht,auch da wird gedüngt. Die Pflanzen sollen ja was hermachen, wenn man sie verschenkt 

*MERKE *: Für Minis gelten andere Regeln wie für große Teiche.


----------



## Psychoschnecke (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*

Hallo, alle zusammen!
Puh, da guckt man mal ein paar Tage hier nicht rein, und schon ist ganz viel neue Post da! Danke!! 
Ich habe mir Sand schicken lassen, mal wieder eine total verrückte Aktion. Dafür ist der jetzt angeblich von der Ostsee. So kleine Mengen sind hier mitten im Pott einfach nicht zu bekommen, die Baumärkte haben ja immer gleich zig Kilo zu verkaufen.
Aber ich hab es geschafft, mein kleiner Mini-Teich ist fertig! Allerdings fehlt noch die kleine Mini-Seerose, die einfach nicht geliefert wird.
Ich bin total gespannt, wie der Teich sich entwickeln wird, wenn jetzt bald endlich mal wieder jemand die Sonne anstellt. An alle, die die Kombination Jute und Sand verwenden wollen: Zusätzlich Zeitung einschlagen, sonst rieselt der ganze Sand raus!
Fotos hänge ich an, ich hoffe, das klappt.
Nochmal Danke an alle, ohne dieses Forum wäre das ganze echt gescheitert!


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*

Hallo Nadine,

hübsch, Dein kleiner Mini. 

Nur: 

Die Mini-Seerose solltest Du hier nicht mehr einpflanzen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, hast Du ein kleines Wasserspiel. Auf der kleinen Oberfläche ist die Bewegung zu heftig, die Seerosenblätter bleiben nicht trocken und das mögen sie nicht. 

Beobachte bitte Deine Pflanzen ganz genau. Wenn das tatsächlich Ostseesand ist, den Du verwendest hast, kann es sein, daß dieser salzig ist. Es hat schon seinen Grund, wenn wir Spielsand empfehlen - der ist gereinigt und ph-neutral. Die 2 Euro sollte man übrig haben (und den Rest des Sandes zur Not entsorgen).

Jute und Zeitung ist doppelt gemoppelt. Eins reicht völlig, denn beide Materialien verrotten mit der Zeit und werden zu Algenfutter. Und das muss ja nicht sein.

Aber nichts desto trotz wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Mini und vielleicht bleibt er ja nicht alleine...


----------



## Psychoschnecke (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Miniteich - Gefäße und Substrat*

Hallo, Christine!

Danke für Deine Hinweise! Ich kann das Wasserspiel zur Not auch entfernen, lieber als auf die Seerose zu verzichten. Ich hab auch __ Hornkraut im Wasser, vielleicht reicht das auch als Sauerstofflieferant. Muß ich mal beobachten. Jetzt bleibt es erstmal so.
Was den Sand angeht... Hmpf, da könntest Du natürlich recht haben. Ich werd mir mal Teststreifen besorgen, um den ph-Wert zu überprüfen. Zur Not muß ich die Pflanzen nochmal umtopfen, das ist ja keine unlösbare Aufgabe.
Ich bin schon froh, daß das Wasser schön klar ist, ohne vorherige Überlegungen hätte ich jetzt nämlich sicher matsch-braunes Wasser.
Viele Grüße,
Nadine


----------

